# Indulgence mutation x v4 clone Question



## De Waal (3/9/15)

Hi Guys

I am trying the whole RDA thing but like all newbies, i am having trouble !!
i have a indulgence mutation x v4 clone, i got the dual coils to about 0.6 ohms and I am using 28G kanthal A1 wire.
i get a lot of clouds but it feels like there isn't a lot of flavour. no matter how i change the airflow.
am i doing something wrong, any advice will be very much appreciated !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (3/9/15)

The mutation is more a competition rda for cloud blowing. Don't think it's meant for flavor. Atties with smaller chambers are better for flavor.


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/15)

De Waal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am trying the whole RDA thing but like all newbies, i am having trouble !!
> i have a indulgence mutation x v4 clone, i got the dual coils to about 0.6 ohms and I am using 28G kanthal A1 wire.
> ...


Hmmm. That's odd.

I disagree @zadiac. I can't speak for the clone but the normal mutation x v4 has super flavour when set up correctly.

@De Waal - have you tried closing off all airflow aside from the airflow at the bottom?

Perhaps we should chuck a nice dual 26g build in there for you on Saturday at the meet. We can tinker with it and get it setup to your liking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## De Waal (4/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hmmm. That's odd.
> 
> I disagree @zadiac. I can't speak for the clone but the normal mutation x v4 has super flavour when set up correctly.
> 
> ...



Really ?

that would be awesome !!

thanks a lot !

will leave my coils in so i can score some pointers at what i am doing wrong !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (4/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hmmm. That's odd.
> 
> I disagree @zadiac. I can't speak for the clone but the normal mutation x v4 has super flavour when set up correctly.
> 
> ...



I stand corrected then @Yiannaki 
I do not own one so I'm merely speculating from things that I've read. Due to a few opinions where people say the flavor is muted, I never bought one. Thanks for correcting me....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salty C Bear (4/9/15)

Hey man, I have both the V4s (one with bottom and side air flow) and the V2 If possible could you post some pics of the build you have in yours, also I found with 28g to get 0.6 you have to put very few wraps which is not good for flavour as you need to have a nice surface area to get the good flavour. 

As a rule of thumb for me 7-8 wraps of whatever guage you are using gets the best of both worlds, although with 28g I would hazard a guess it would come out a little higher than you would like. 

Are you in cpt area by any chance?>


----------



## De Waal (4/9/15)

Salty C Bear said:


> Hey man, I have both the V4s (one with bottom and side air flow) and the V2 If possible could you post some pics of the build you have in yours, also I found with 28g to get 0.6 you have to put very few wraps which is not good for flavour as you need to have a nice surface area to get the good flavour.
> 
> As a rule of thumb for me 7-8 wraps of whatever guage you are using gets the best of both worlds, although with 28g I would hazard a guess it would come out a little higher than you would like.
> 
> Are you in cpt area by any chance?>


Hey salty Bear, thanks for the advice will get me some 26G wire over the weekend and try again. Sorry still quite new but trying like you can see. And I live in joburg sorry.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiBBY (4/9/15)

De Waal said:


> Hey salty Bear, thanks for the advice will get me some 26G wire over the weekend and try again. Sorry still quite new but trying like you can see. And I live in joburg sorry.
> View attachment 35024
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



That mutation you've got there is one of my absolute favorites so far when it comes to RDA's. With a proper build they really are spectacular. Unfortunately, I've only borrowed one so far and don't own one myself. From my experience I can recommend getting yourself some 24ga wire though and popping some more cotton in there. That thing with 6-8 wraps 24ga, 3mm ID, and proper wicking is a beast. The coils need to hover right above the bottom airflow holes with both the side and bottom airflow halfway closed. That's the best configuration for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## De Waal (4/9/15)

SHiBBY said:


> That mutation you've got there is one of my absolute favorites so far when it comes to RDA's. With a proper build they really are spectacular. Unfortunately, I've only borrowed one so far and don't own one myself. From my experience I can recommend getting yourself some 24ga wire though and popping some more cotton in there. That thing with 6-8 wraps 24ga, 3mm ID, and proper wicking is a beast. The coils need to hover right above the bottom airflow holes with both the side and bottom airflow halfway closed. That's the best configuration for me.


Hi SHIBBY! ! 

Thanks for the reply I appreciate it a lot.. I will definitely do that. Hahaha atleast I got my baby coils hovering over the airflow !! But will definitely try your advice and report back..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty C Bear (4/9/15)

OK cool no worries man I played with this one a lot before I was happy with what I was getting. What is the max output wattage of the device you are using at the moment? Cause if you can get like 75-80 you can look at lower guage I personally never liked anything above 26g I found that the higher I went the less I enjoyed it. My sweet spot with the device was 22g. If you are in cpt lemme know I have a whole spool just lying around haha recently trying my hand at Temp control and Ive already gone through like 15m of Nickel (for like 8 coils).

If not when I get home Ill post some pics with a kanthal build I vaped forver for you.

And never apologise for being new, we are all new to vaping in some way its just the need to vape and learn that matters

edit, soz only saw you in Joburg now.

/Salt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## De Waal (4/9/15)

Salty C Bear said:


> OK cool no worries man I played with this one a lot before I was happy with what I was getting. What is the max output wattage of the device you are using at the moment? Cause if you can get like 75-80 you can look at lower guage I personally never liked anything above 26g I found that the higher I went the less I enjoyed it. My sweet spot with the device was 22g. If you are in cpt lemme know I have a whole spool just lying around haha recently trying my hand at Temp control and Ive already gone through like 15m of Nickel (for like 8 coils).
> 
> If not when I get home Ill post some pics with a kanthal build I vaped forver for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks man !! I would appreciate it a lot. I am just being very safe at this moment so I am using a joyetech evict VT mod run run it max output is 50 watts if I am not mistaken..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty C Bear (4/9/15)

Ok cool yeah Ill pop a pic when I get a chance but yeah if you can grab lower G kanthal and wrap away playing with it is the best to get good flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Salty C Bear (7/9/15)

Dude I am super sorry, none of my camera's on my phones work anymore. I tried to get a pic of it for you but with no luck. If you are still struggling let me know and ill see what I can do. Cheers

Salty


----------



## Smoke187 (7/9/15)

So far I have been enjoying my MX4 and find a dual parallel 5 or 6 warp 26g works like a bomb or you can try a quad 6 wrap 26g with slightly slanted coils, which gives off some nice clouds and awesome flavour. I had a 5 wraps on mine, but it comes out very low, the build below, reads out at 0.09 - 0.1 ohm which is a bit low, but I think 6 wraps should bring it up a bit.


----------



## De Waal (9/9/15)

@Salty C Bear hey man it no problem, i am getting better and the flavour as well..
@Smoke187 that looks so cool, thanks for the company at the vape meet on saturday. i have social anxiety so its difficult for me in crowds like that to be nice, but thanks for the conversations !! appreciated it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (9/9/15)

De Waal said:


> @Salty C Bear hey man it no problem, i am getting better and the flavour as well..
> @Smoke187 that looks so cool, thanks for the company at the vape meet on saturday. i have social anxiety so its difficult for me in crowds like that to be nice, but thanks for the conversations !! appreciated it a lot.


Its all good buddy, I couldnt let a fellow vaper chill by himself  I too was the odd vaper out in the beginning, but have always tried to participate and interact with everybody


----------



## Smoke187 (9/9/15)

De Waal said:


> @Salty C Bear hey man it no problem, i am getting better and the flavour as well..
> @Smoke187 that looks so cool, thanks for the company at the vape meet on saturday. i have social anxiety so its difficult for me in crowds like that to be nice, but thanks for the conversations !! appreciated it a lot.


Come to think of it, and to be honest, I didnt take much notice of the thread, otherwise, we could have sat down and tried to put on a decent build on your atty


----------



## VapeDude (9/9/15)

De Waal said:


> Hey salty Bear, thanks for the advice will get me some 26G wire over the weekend and try again. Sorry still quite new but trying like you can see. And I live in joburg sorry.
> View attachment 35024
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




Hey man its pretty obvious from the pic that your coils aren't sitting completely over the airflow holes that come up from the bottom of the deck.

Thats where your flavour comes from. I have a friend who has this atti and it produces amazing flavour, far better than my Velocity


----------



## Alex (9/9/15)

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...w_to_effectively_wick_an_rda_to_last_20_hits/

"
You saved my mutation xs! The tiny juice well meant I was constantly dripping, so much so that I barely used it. Now it might be my favorite dripper. I love you.

It makes far bigger clouds at far less power. It leaks less since I don't have to drop as much.

Can't wait to try this on my tanks as other drippers."


----------



## De Waal (9/9/15)

Hey guys.

Just wanna show you guys the twisted coil I made with some improvements I hope. Just want to say thank you for the help @Yiannaki. The help is much appreciated. The flavour is like wow now !! The build it self is a 0.9ohm and I am loving it !!the brown wick is all juiced up I promise !!



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/15)

De Waal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just wanna show you guys the twisted coil I made with some improvements I hope. Just want to say thank you for the help @Yiannaki. The help is much appreciated. The flavour is like wow now !! The build it self is a 0.9ohm and I am loving it !!the brown wick is all juiced up I promise !!
> View attachment 35390
> ...


Brilliant coiling bud. 

Coil looks neat, centered, and perfectly positioned. Not too much over the airflow to avoid any leaking!

Great work. 

Next time, throw an exact copy of your single coil on the opposite side


----------



## De Waal (9/9/15)

@Yiannaki Hahahah wanted to do that toight but i am all out of twisted kanthal, will do some more this weekend !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

